# Kings, Kings, more kings



## PJnc284 (Apr 28, 2003)

well. just wanted to let you all know that king season has opened up with a bang on apache pier in North Myrtle Beach. 5 in the past 3 days(1 19.4 lbs caught by Chris Barrett on Saturday, a 37lb 8oz king caught by the same Chris on Sunday, and today(Monday April 28), a 27lb, a 19lb and a 27lber(also caught by Chris)  3 kings in 3 days. Man is he on a roll. Congrats and hope the kings get to ocean crest soon.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

PJ,

THX for the report. Now that's some Kingin' from the pier. I'm guessin' there clothes pin-trolley riggin' w/two rods (fighting & anchor) setup using live bait (blues, menhaden, spot, etc).

37lb+ Spring King  

Keep hookin' up,

`bucket


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Have any idea what the # of kings caught so far is?


Ocean crest pier in NC is gonna be catching up fast... The kings started at 7am thismorning and haven't quit yet.... my last count for today was 7 kings caught a few lost and a 33lbs cobia 

Tight Lines!


Tim


----------

